# Court officer/ trial court position



## Felixthecop

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if anyone had any information on how to become a trial court officer. My wife is interested in becoming a Court Officer. I believe there is an exam, but I haven't seen anything posted on mass.gov recently. I would appreciate any information to help us get her on the job. Thanks


----------



## Tuna

Use the search function .......................................................couldn't start on him yet.


----------



## Guest

Start donating heavily to your local politicians.

No, that's not a joke, 100% serious.


----------



## frapmpd24

^^^What he said^^^

And get some quality gloves, a warm jacket, practice your smile and wave in the mirror, and get reliable transportation. You don't want to get blisters from holding political signs; you don't want to get cold on a late October or early November morning/evening standing near the busiest intersection in Shitsville MA; you want to look good while waving to people who could care less on a street corner; and you want to have reliable wheels to put out lawn signs.

I know of some people on the job that the above were the only qualifications they came on the job with and got hired above people with military and college (or both). They sure make interesting co-workers...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJS12213

The Court just started looking for proposals from companies to create a writing exam and PAT test for CO's. http://www.mass.gov/courts/press/pr032213.html


----------



## Renegade 4

I wonder if a test and pat will make it less of a hack job obtained only by who you know. Not that i am knocking anyone with juice cards, i wish i had one.


----------



## niteowl1970

Renegade 4 said:


> I wonder if a test and pat will make it less of a hack job obtained only by who you know. Not that i am knocking anyone with juice cards, i wish i had one.


There are some court officers working right now that aren't juiced in. I know a couple personally. On that note I agree that the court officer ranks are indeed filled with many political hacks. For the hopefuls out here in Eastern New York I suggest bringing your checkbooks to Sheriff Ashe's clambake.


----------



## FourInchFury

^ Checkbooks can also be substituted for chapstick & knee pads.


----------



## Tuna

FourInchFury said:


> ^ Checkbooks can also be substituted for chapstick & knee pads.


Just keep practicing crawling under black robes, you'll get the job.


----------



## SouthernDaddy

I was in the June 2012 class and just made it a year. Sometime early fall is when the academy is going to start. Also ACO and CO will be open to the public but both have different requirements to get in


----------



## HoneyBadger1

I know of one CO that didn't have connections unless he BSing me. I'm curious if ACO have better chance at being a CO or do they frown on that since they would be stealing a blues hirt away. If being ACO doesn't help you become a white shirt then I have no clue why people would do that job for such awful pay...


----------



## Tuna

HoneyBadger1 said:


> I know of one CO that didn't have connections unless he BSing me. I'm curious if ACO have better chance at being a CO or do they frown on that since they would be stealing a blues hirt away. If being ACO doesn't help you become a white shirt then I have no clue why people would do that job for such awful pay...


 It's the sex


----------



## SouthernDaddy

I didn't have any connection at all to get the job. Just my background.from what some of the 2012 class was told around the State that we had the certain backgrounds that the trial court wanted for their new officers and the ones before the freeze in 08' didn't meet the standards that they were looking to move forward with. A lot ACO don't want to be CO because all the extra work they have to do compare to being a blue shirt. Me personnel, I rather be awhile shirt. Theirs too many safety concerns with being a ACO...ie working the front door. Just keep checking each week, they should ne posting soon.


----------



## niteowl1970

SouthernDaddy said:


> I didn't have any connection at all to get the job.


Being a member of this site has it's advantages. Hopefully in the future membership cards will be available.


----------



## SouthernDaddy

Well if being a member on this site gave me an advantage, it needs to help me become a white shirt.....lol....but real talk, this site does give you some info and put you on the right track.


----------



## HoneyBadger1

SouthernDaddy said:


> I didn't have any connection at all to get the job. Just my background.from what some of the 2012 class was told around the State that we had the certain backgrounds that the trial court wanted for their new officers and the ones before the freeze in 08' didn't meet the standards that they were looking to move forward with. A lot ACO don't want to be CO because all the extra work they have to do compare to being a blue shirt. Me personnel, I rather be awhile shirt. Theirs too many safety concerns with being a ACO...ie working the front door. Just keep checking each week, they should ne posting soon.


Thanks for the info.
BTW Those ones you talk of who would choose blue shirts and that pay over white shirts sound like real go getters... Id want to become a white shirt just to get the hell away from them.


----------



## SmallBlock350

Is there a real separation between the blues and the white, like the capulets and montegues? Are blues treated like the red headed step children of the trial court officers? I only ask because if I were a blue I would be busting my behind, getting educated, and doing my best for that promotion. Isn't that the whole goal within the workplace, no matter your field, to get promoted, obtain higher responsibility and along with it, higher compensation? I agree with you honeybadger, why pass up more money and whatever else comes with it?!?!


----------



## Irishpride

SmallBlock350 said:


> Isn't that the whole goal within the workplace, no matter your field, to get promoted, obtain higher responsibility and along with it, higher compensation?


Not for me. For me it's about doing my best in the job I currently have. Too many guys on my job are overly concerned with promotions or transfers to specialized units and they never really learn the entry level job, which will make some real interesting supervisors down the road.


----------



## 9319

Tension between B and W? Nope. When I was a BS I never once felt any sort of animosity or crap like that. If anything its more of a big/little brother type of thing. 

Now the agency as a whole......OK I'll go there. We are so fucked up we make the CMPSA (Or w.e) look like the STOP team. Many Aux departments DEMAND 100 times more training before joining then we get over a career. Our leadership is a joke...our Director couldn't direct an junkie to a meth house if he had written directions. White shirt for 3 years and handed the job. No other LE or security experience or education. Fuck him...he's as useful as a blood donor with AIDS. We are the only state whose security is 100% unarmed. And making arrests? "What? You discovered an un reg firearm on someone? Call (invert muni dept here)!!!!" 

Its soooooo sad cause there's so many of us (blue and white) who are capable of so much more. We just have no options in this dept, no support from the justices and no command staff leadership. 

But..for some reason..hiring practices are changing. Perhaps a more Conservative admin will change the norm in the future. 

For ref on how a state court LE agency should be ran take a look at New York.


----------



## HistoryHound

SmallBlock350 said:


> Isn't that the whole goal within the workplace, no matter your field, to get promoted, obtain higher responsibility and along with it, higher compensation?


Can't speak for LE, but there are some of us in the civilian world that have learned working hard only gets you more work, no promotion, no raise or (and this was my favorite) more work, new performance goals and less money if you don't meet them. Which means for many people the only real goal is to go to work and not be hassled.


----------



## HoneyBadger1

HistoryHound said:


> Can't speak for LE, but there are some of us in the civilian world that have learned working hard only gets you more work, no promotion, no raise or (and this was my favorite) more work, new performance goals and less money if you don't meet them. Which means for many people the only real goal is to go to work and not be hassled.


You must be a maintainer for AFSCME


----------



## HistoryHound

HoneyBadger1 said:


> You must be a maintainer for AFSCME


English? I Googled the acronym, but not sure I found the right meaning. Maybe I should have said private sector instead of civilian. I hadn't finished my coffee when I wrote it.


----------



## niteowl1970

HoneyBadger1 said:


> You must be a maintainer for AFSCME


Don't even go there... We have them witness crimes and either not call or call an hour after the fact only because a supervisor told them to.


----------



## HoneyBadger1

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't even go there... We have them witness crimes and either not call or call an hour after the fact only because a supervisor told them to.


witness crimes?! usually the ones committing half the thefts on campus


----------



## HoneyBadger1

HistoryHound said:


> English? I Googled the acronym, but not sure I found the right meaning. Maybe I should have said private sector instead of civilian. I hadn't finished my coffee when I wrote it.


just a little dig at big shitty union called AFSCME


----------



## niteowl1970

HoneyBadger1 said:


> witness crimes?! usually the ones committing half the thefts on campus


That's Funny... And the truth.


----------



## mpd61

HoneyBadger1 said:


> You must be a maintainer for AFSCME


I pretty much shit myself laughing at this one!!!!!!!!! Thanks Honey!


----------



## Hush

Unarmed security is not security.


----------



## SouthernDaddy

Hush said:


> Unarmed security is not security.


Hell yeah unarmed security sucks. BS or WS don't even carry mace...smh...last year or early this year there was a shooting in Delware and 2 Court Officer were shot but survived because at least they had vest. I know in Springfield,we found bullets and other mess coming thru the front door. That's why I want to advance from ACO to CO.


----------



## 9X19




----------



## SouthernDaddy

FYI.....if you don't know yet. They have posted jobs for ACO and CO. The posting closes on 9/6 so if you don't got it in, do it soon. Good luck!!!!


----------

